
Google buys Fabric from Twitter - scapecast
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-18/alphabet-s-google-buys-mobile-app-tool-fabric-from-twitter
======
johns
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13428595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13428595)

~~~
ng12
The other article's title is misleading -- the important details are that
Twitter owned Fabric and Google owns Firebase.

------
ChuckMcM
This feels a lot like Twitter is sublimating.

------
sebleon
Unlikely that we'll see improvements in Fabric services for a while...
presumably, engineering resources will be focused on integrating with Firebase
:(

Anyone recommend alternatives for Crashlytics & Digits?

~~~
scapecast
for Crashlytics: try Apteligent (formerly Crittercism) (I used to work there).

For Digits - take a look at Twilio (more general voice & data APIs) and then
absolutely Nexmo, they specialize in phone number authentication.

